# is tea getting better or worse than bleach?



## Erotic_Turtle (Apr 10, 2008)

i kinda like it tea


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 10, 2008)

The OP's username and picture has let me arrive at the conclusion that he is really not worth giving a shit about. So now I shall speak of tea.
I like tea, but you know, the authentic thing. I don't want my tea in a bag, I want to see the black leaves at the bottom of my glass.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 10, 2008)

FrostXian said:


> The OP's username and picture has let me arrive at the conclusion that he is really not worth giving a shit about. So now I shall speak of tea.
> I like tea, but you know, the authentic thing. I don't want my tea in a bag, I want to see the black leaves at the bottom of my glass.



i shall join you in this conversation, good sir

i, as well, like my tea to be authentic.  However, more than anything else, i enjoy authentic milk tea or thai tea.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2008)

Espada said:


> i shall join you in this conversation, good sir
> 
> i, as well, like my tea to be authentic.  However, more than anything else, i enjoy authentic milk tea or thai tea.



The funny thing about tea is the quality of ingredients have their influence matched if not exceeded by the quality of preparing and serving the tea.  After all, if we don't know how to enjoy or prepare a simple glass of tea, what are we but savages?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 10, 2008)

Espada said:


> i shall join you in this conversation, good sir
> 
> i, as well, like my tea to be authentic.  However, more than anything else, i enjoy authentic milk tea or thai tea.



Perhaps you would enjoy green tea as well, it has a rather rich flavor and its nutritional value to the human body cannot be denied


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 10, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Perhaps you would enjoy green tea as well, it has a rather rich flavor and its nutritional value to the human body cannot be denied



Be wary, for tea must be drunk fresh, as it loses the vitamins and the potein and glucose inside develops as bacteria after a while.
Also do not drink it on an empty stomach for the good of your organs.
Thank you.


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm rather fond of specific mint teas, actually.  Especially at times like these, when I'm sick and want nothing more but to drink it all day.


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2008)

i think you lot should specialize in english tea because the brits think anything can be settled over a cuppa


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 11, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> The funny thing about tea is the quality of ingredients have their influence matched if not exceeded by the quality of preparing and serving the tea.  After all, if we don't know how to enjoy or prepare a simple glass of tea, what are we but savages?





Cyborg Superman said:


> Perhaps you would enjoy green tea as well, it has a rather rich flavor and its nutritional value to the human body cannot be denied





FrostXian said:


> Be wary, for tea must be drunk fresh, as it loses the vitamins and the potein and glucose inside develops as bacteria after a while.
> Also do not drink it on an empty stomach for the good of your organs.
> Thank you.



I concur, good sirs


----------



## jonat3 (Apr 11, 2008)

Tea is for pussies. A real man drinks coffee. Fresh beans and pitch black.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 11, 2008)

it's awesome!!!!


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 11, 2008)

Theres a rather perfect routine of one post about tea, one about OP, one for tea, one for OP.
Even a supermod went with this so what can I say?
I like tea.


----------



## Ender (Apr 11, 2008)

i like ice-tea  does that count


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 11, 2008)

Sure, why not?


----------



## Ender (Apr 11, 2008)

ooh i also like chai (indian tea) X3

btw i signed up for 3rd seat in the 11th div


----------



## Kri (Apr 11, 2008)

Cleaned


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you, dear. 

Now, where were we? 

I don't really care for ice tea all that much.  Bad associations with tea gone cool, I suppose.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 11, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> Cleaned



I've put a lot of effort in my spam posts you know? 

I drink tea right now. With sugar. And lemon. It's fuckin awesome


----------



## Junas (Apr 11, 2008)

I drink green tea and earl grey at that. So refreshingly delicious! Chai ain't bad as well...


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 11, 2008)

kribaby you're fucking awesome


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Apr 12, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> Cleaned


Jesus-tittyfucking-Christ 



...............




..... all the ruckus was making it quite hard to sip without dirtying my teeth, good sir.


----------



## Ender (Apr 12, 2008)

^off-topic  XD


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 12, 2008)

d3l said:


> We are getting flashbacks and fleshed backgrounds on Urahara and the Vizard. It's the best thing happening to the manga.



I think so as well 



ENDER3000 said:


> ^off-topic  XD



Stfu


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 12, 2008)

Dear Kribaby

   After my small, unimportant post about tea in this quite so ordinary topic, you have carried on my will and turned it into a phenemon that shall be remembered forever. I thank you for this, and if you are female, would like to have your babies, for otherwise would be impossible, let alone unpleasant.

 Thank you.
                                                                       FrostXian

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 12, 2008)

I quite enjoy lipton tea, good tea at reasonable prices and good variety as well.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 12, 2008)

Tea is important in all cultures, such as the tea party in the original Alice novel. Tea has always been a major factor for the british, and for some reason, the Turkish.
The Turkish got majorly fucked when the Chernobyl incident rained radioactive fallout on the tea fields in the northern seaside (the only place tea flourishes at such a rate in Turkey), and a fuckload of people died of cancer.
Is tea worth of cancer? That is the question.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't know that I like Bleach as much as I like Aizen's tea. I hear it's very special


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 12, 2008)

I believe we need the type of tea posited in order to answer the question.


----------



## d3l (Apr 12, 2008)

ITT: Concerning tea (otherwise Kribaby will run amuck on our posts (i.e. d3lete them))

Experience with drinking different varieties of tea - Green or Black - I have come to love the black tea above the aforementioned green tea.


----------



## Ender (Apr 12, 2008)

tea rulez!


----------



## sepe-taichou (Apr 12, 2008)

I must say that all of you good sirs have excellent taste. Tea is the beverage of gods and is bestowed upon us humans as the ultimate experience. I do raise one question. Have you ever drunk the heavenly beverage with a bit of honey mixed into it? It's divine.

Also a good pipe filled with the finest of tobacco heighten the experience to even greater levels.


----------



## Ender (Apr 12, 2008)

yes i have drank it with honey in it  twas indeed good


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2008)

I had tea this morning.


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't you mods think you should have deleted this??

Yes I like tea ....


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 12, 2008)

Last of the Arrancar said:


> Don't you mods think you should have deleted this??
> 
> Yes I like tea ....



*FOOL!* Mods *MADE* THIS!


ENDER3000 said:


> yes i have drank it with honey in it  twas indeed good



Honey? I have never tried that. Hm..


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 12, 2008)

Milk ruins the taste, but honey BLENDS with it in a nearly perfect way.

I've been drinking mostly earl grey these past weeks but i wouldn't say no to a fine cup of green tea either.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2008)

FrostXian said:


> *FOOL!* Mods *MADE* THIS!
> 
> 
> Honey? I have never tried that. Hm..



I see, you have gone mad with tea


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 12, 2008)

Did you know that green tea , acts as a natural fat burner?, if you need to lose weight green tea is the way to go


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Apr 12, 2008)

FrostXian said:


> *FOOL!* Mods *MADE* THIS!
> 
> 
> Honey? I have never tried that. Hm..



FOOL my nose can't sniff out the bosses asses, apparently yours can


----------



## Yak (Apr 12, 2008)

Speaking of tea, a random fact you surely all know - just like with coffee and its traces of tannin and caffeine which have a vitalising effect on your body, tea has those too and depending on how long you let your tea brew those can be either refreshing or have a calming nature. Everything past 3 minutes is going to make you rather tired than active.

But for those who think the effects kick in immediatelly, that's a myth. Same with coffee. The effects of tannin and caffeine kick in after roughly 7 hours.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2008)

Yak said:


> Speaking of tea, a random fact you surely all know - just like with coffee and its traces of tannin and caffeine which have a vitalising effect on your body, tea has those too and depending on how long you let your tea brew those can be either refreshing or have a calming nature. Everything past 3 minutes is going to make you rather tired than active.
> 
> But for those who think the effects kick in immediatelly, that's a myth. Same with coffee. The effects of tannin and caffeine kick in after roughly 7 hours.



You think too much, you should just drink tea. It relaxes you.


----------



## Yak (Apr 12, 2008)

In fact, I do. I am a big tea fan. I drink an average of 2 liters of tea per day.


----------



## Kri (Apr 12, 2008)

That's a lot of tea. 

Impressive.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2008)

I only drink tea, I do not eat, sleep or move. I just drink tea


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Apr 12, 2008)

I got Senseo tea, verrry nice


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 12, 2008)

If you're insulting Earl Grey, then you're insulting the Queen. And NOBODY insults the Queen.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2008)

Mafioso11 said:


> If you're insulting Earl Grey, then you're insulting the Queen. And NOBODY insults the Queen.



Did you doctor reccomend tea to calm your anger?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, personally, I hate tea.  However, the much more unhealthy Arizona Tea that they sell taste pretty damn good.  Of course, tea might go along good with Bleach.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm drinking a tea right now. Indeed it's relaxing


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 12, 2008)

Tea is for the fancys like myself


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2008)

What tea are you drinking?  Is it Arizona Tea?  




Or is it the simple pieces of leaves boiled over water like every other tea?


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2008)

The latter, Dreams. The latter.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 12, 2008)

Bleach is a tea


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't think Bleach would make a very good tea, Kala.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 12, 2008)

Indeed. I must have relaxed my brain too much with my delicious cup of tea


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> Indeed. I must have relaxed my brain too much with my delicious cup of tea



I see.  Well, we wouldn't want to overdo our tea.  Kubo rather overdosed his tea when he thought of kendo.


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 12, 2008)

*Is bleach better than this?


I think not.*​


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2008)

That wasn't very funny.  Here, have a cup of tea.


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 12, 2008)

Tea? Why thank you, kind sir or madame.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2008)

Yammy consumes tea on levels we can not imagine.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2008)

He passed the habit to Aizen, he did.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 12, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> I see.  Well, we wouldn't want to overdo our tea.  Kubo rather overdosed his tea when he thought of kendo.



I suspect he sniffed it instead of pouring it with hot water


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2008)

Yammy allowed his tea drinking abilties to be copied by Aizen, he knew that boy could handle his tea.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2008)

Suck my tea.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2008)

Only if you suck mine too.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2008)

Then it is settled.  We will all suck each others tea.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 12, 2008)

Noitora said:


> Yammy allowed his tea drinking abilties to be copied by Aizen, he knew that boy could handle his tea.



I'm not sure he can handle it. He went quite crazy lately, if I may say so


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2008)

Yammy may have to take his tea from him.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2008)

Gin is quite out of control when it comes to tea.


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Apr 12, 2008)

Yammy can't even drink tea, his fingers are too fat to hold the cup. 

There.

Yammy losers.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 12, 2008)

Noitora said:


> Yammy may have to take his tea from him.



It maybe the issue. Yes, quite probable


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2008)

Did I just hear a kitty purr something about Yammy?

And she thinks thats milk she drinks from Yammy


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Apr 12, 2008)

Ya know I can just pm Lovey and have my Halibell FC back ya know.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 12, 2008)

Last of the Arrancar said:


> Yammy can't even drink tea, *his fingers are too fat to hold the cup. *
> 
> There.
> 
> Yammy losers.


Get a bigger cup.

Non-Yammy losers.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2008)

Last of the Arrancar said:


> Ya know I can just pm Lovey and have my Halibell FC back ya know.



If you want to take a joke serious, then do what you like. I won't be threatened.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 12, 2008)

Last of the Arrancar said:


> Yammy can't even drink tea, his fingers are too fat to hold the cup.
> 
> There.
> 
> Yammy *Knights rule.*



Typo 

Yammy's cup is of such proportions you can't probably comprehend it with your mind


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2008)

Coteaz said:


> Get a bigger cup.
> 
> *Non-Yammy losers.*



Quite.


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm not the one spamming irrelevant yammy shit in every thread. 

And I expect some cortiousness if I donate an FC.


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 12, 2008)

*pats Lota*


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 12, 2008)

Damn you know much about tea how bout turkish tea i heard they like more than bleach


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 12, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> Yammy's cup is of such proportions you can't probably comprehend it with your mind


Hence its invisibility to most viewers.



> I'm not the one spamming irrelevant yammy shit in every thread.


Aww, internets are serious business, aren't they?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2008)

Last of the Arrancar said:


> I'm not the one spamming irrelevant yammy shit in every thread.
> 
> And I expect some cortiousness if I donate an FC.



No one is spamming anything.  Well, we are talking/spaming about tea in this thread until you came in.


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Apr 12, 2008)

> Aww, internets are serious business, aren't they?



Ie, some people are just annoying. Like you.

Did my neg cost you too much points? Are you upset about it? Why woudl you be? It's just a neg.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 12, 2008)

Last of the Arrancar said:


> Ie, some people are just annoying. Like you.






> Did my neg cost you too much points? Are you upset about it? Why woudl you be? It's just a neg.


You negged me?

I didn't even notice a change in points.


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 12, 2008)

Yammy? Yammi?

Tea is better than bleach?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 12, 2008)

Last of the Arrancar said:


> Ie, some people are just annoying. Like you.
> 
> Did my neg cost you too much points? Are you upset about it? Why woudl you be? It's just a neg.



My my... So much aggresion. Seems internets are really serious business


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2008)

All this drama is making my thirsty.  Would anyone like some more tea?


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 12, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> All this drama is making my thirsty.  Would anyone like some more tea?


Pass some here, my good man. 

Bleach is better than certain kinds of tea, namely those that leave an aftertaste reminiscent of dead mice in my mouth.


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 12, 2008)

Coteaz said:


> Pass some here, my good man.
> 
> Bleach is better than certain kinds of tea, namely those that leave an aftertaste reminiscent of dead mice in my mouth.



Earl Grey?


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Apr 12, 2008)

Coteaz said:


> You negged me?
> 
> I didn't even notice a change in points.



Good!!

Next time be a man and return the neg. The politeness is suffocating me.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 12, 2008)

Last of the Arrancar said:


> Good!!
> 
> Next time be a man and return the neg. The politeness is suffocating me.


Sorry, I don't neg anyone...ususally. 

Although I am starting to acquire a taste for the red...


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 12, 2008)

Noitora said:


> Did you doctor reccomend tea to calm your anger?



No, he just gave me some happy pills. I sold 'em, got me some tea.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2008)

Aw fuck it.  You guys basically doomed this thread to trash.  I wanted these posts too.  I tried to be on topic the first 4 or 8 times.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 12, 2008)

Last of the Arrancar said:


> Good!!
> 
> Next time be a man and return the neg. The politeness is suffocating me.



Politeness is a virtue of every gentelman


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Apr 12, 2008)

Coteaz said:


> Sorry, I don't neg anyone...ususally.
> 
> Although I am starting to acquire a taste for the red...



I don't usually neg either. But well, can't all be green now can't it? It's boring.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 12, 2008)

Mafioso11 said:


>



That's tea-thread, please


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Apr 12, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Aw fuck it.  You guys basically doomed this thread to trash.  I wanted these posts too.  I tried to be on topic the first 4 or 8 times.



Thanks dreams .. I'll remember that 'you know what ......'


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 12, 2008)

there is typo in the thread it should be is bleach beter than vodka


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 12, 2008)

UchihaItachimk said:


> there is typo in the thread it should be is bleach beter than vodka



Vodka is for weak. Anyone can handle vodka.
Tea is a drink of gods


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 12, 2008)

Espada said:


> I concur, good sirs





vault023 said:


> i think you lot should specialize in english tea because the brits think anything can be settled over a cuppa





FrostXian said:


> Be wary, for tea must be drunk fresh, as it loses the vitamins and the potein and glucose inside develops as bacteria after a while.
> Also do not drink it on an empty stomach for the good of your organs.
> Thank you.





Kalashnikov said:


> Vodka is for weak. Anyone can handle vodka.
> Tea is a drink of gods



damn i didnt know that tnx for info


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Apr 12, 2008)

It's all in the alcohol percentage, the extra taste is irrelevant.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 12, 2008)

Last of the Arrancar said:


> It's all in the alcohol percentage, the extra taste is irrelevant.



It'll be relevant when you try 70% absinth or 95% spiritus


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Apr 12, 2008)

You're talking to a pharmacy assistant.

Husssssshhhhhhh noa.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 12, 2008)

Last of the Arrancar said:


> You're talking to a pharmacy assistant.
> 
> Husssssshhhhhhh noa.



You are talking to a Polish guy (doing biotechnology) 

Have a good night, all of you


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 12, 2008)

You mean this thread was really about tea? 

I love tea. I have several varieties, black, white, green, several chinese varieties and dot' get me started on herbal teas. I garden to have fresh herbs for tea. Lipton is shit, but it's a decent base to a chai.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 12, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> It'll be relevant when you try 70% absinth or 95% spiritus



spiritus is for weak


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2008)

I think this thread was orginially about something else, since I posted in it, but that just seems to have disappeared.


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Apr 12, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> You are talking to a Polish guy (doing biotechnology)
> 
> Have a good night, all of you



I did Biology, wich also includes advanced chemistry. FYI.

And WOW Polish, maybe I'll be seeing you here in Holland sometimes!


----------



## RWB (Apr 12, 2008)

Earl Grey. Nuff said.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm terrible at the science stuff. I'm more of an english type of guy.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 12, 2008)

the simple the beter


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Apr 12, 2008)

wtf is the point of this thread again?


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 12, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> wtf is the point of this thread again?


To make you feel like shit.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> wtf is the point of this thread again?



Don't question it.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 12, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> You mean this thread was really about tea?
> 
> I love tea. I have several varieties, black, white, green, several chinese varieties and dot' get me started on herbal teas. I garden to have fresh herbs for tea. Lipton is shit, but it's a decent base to a chai.



How strange. Chai? That's exactly how "?ay" is pronounced, which is tea in Turkish.
Also, did you know, in the old times it was believed, whatever you thought of/wished while looking at tea leaves, would be real.


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 12, 2008)

Frost: Chai = Indian tea with spices, milk and lots of sugar. yummy

Even in England, "a cuppa char" refers to the Chinese "Cha" which obviously migrated through Turkey. 

And many ppl still believe in reading tea leaves for their fortunes. But I never heard of the wishes being granted.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 12, 2008)

We're usually only allowed to take bottles of water into exam rooms.

But a load of us still took bottles of green tea (they get sold at our school).

Good for the brain, don'tcha'know?


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Apr 12, 2008)

I used to drink Chai myself...


----------



## Ender (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm Indian , have had chai a lot, specially w/honey, it was very good 

oh and i think thread was bout some kinda laundry detergent or somethin...clorox...or bleach..or maybe tide..who knows..


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 13, 2008)

hooooly shit 7 pages of tea talk 


i love this thread


----------



## pistols_for_two (Apr 13, 2008)

Don't care for tea, I tend to only drink chai lattes and ice tea so sugary it makes one teeth rot. 
But I still tag along to all the tea places so I can eat the scones and finger sandwiches 
And I'd rather drink tea than bleach.




(I'm actually more of a hot cocoa person )


----------



## Veritas (Apr 13, 2008)

I've never tried bleach, but I think tea would taste better, judging by scent alone. And certainly tea is healthier for the human body. Did you know that drinking tea can boost mental awareness. and even increase your metabolism? In fact over the last few months I've lost 15 pounds just by switching my usual two cups of coffee with green tea. I would recommend it to anyone over those horrible diet pills. 


Edit: 100th post.


----------



## SxR (Apr 13, 2008)

jonat3 said:


> Tea is for pussies. A real man drinks coffee. Fresh beans and pitch black.



i completely agree with u there


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2008)

Gods, what have we become?


----------



## outlaw star (Apr 13, 2008)

i rather like boba tea


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Apr 13, 2008)

What kind of tea? Bubble tea?


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 13, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Gods, what have we become?



British panzyies


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 13, 2008)

As shitty as HM arc was, I really had high hopes for it. And this is the only reason why:




Somebody needs to make an Aizen <3333's Tea FC.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 13, 2008)

Ay ay, this forum certainly is a reflection of the state of Bleach a few chapters ago


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 13, 2008)

I am having tea _right now._


----------



## Riot (Apr 13, 2008)

FrostXian said:


> I am having tea _right now._



Me too  Though generally I will be drinking tea at every waking moment.

I'm English you know


----------



## Jibutters (Apr 13, 2008)

So am I


----------



## Riot (Apr 13, 2008)

Jihad said:


> So am I





Ah, but do you love tea?


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry but British teas, when cold, taste like shit. At least this one does.
I should have drunk it while it's warm, oh well. I finished it anyway.


----------



## YoYo (Apr 13, 2008)

*What did the teapot wear to bed?
*​
*
Spoiler: Hilarity Ensuing Answer 



A nightea!


*


----------



## Riot (Apr 13, 2008)

FrostXian said:


> Sorry but British teas, when cold, taste like shit. At least this one does.
> I should have drunk it while it's warm, oh well. I finished it anyway.



That's why you drink it when it's hot


----------



## sepe-taichou (Apr 13, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Gods, what have we become?



I resent that question and will redirect it towards another one.



Agmaster said:


> The funny thing about tea is the quality of ingredients have their influence matched if not exceeded by the quality of preparing and serving the tea.  After all, if we don't know how to enjoy or prepare a simple glass of tea, what are we but savages?



I concur with Agmaster. Certainly we are not savages like those coffee drinking madmen in the Konoha Library. And I feel damn proud that I can enjoy my tea.
Now, I would like to propose a lovely game of cricket. Shall we?


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 13, 2008)

Why would you drink a coffee? It tastes horrible. To wake you up? Damn, idiot, the effects take control in 7 hours, it'll be EVENING by the time you feel AWAKE.


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2008)

sepe-taichou said:


> I resent that question and will redirect it towards another one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By jove ol' chap! Is that a challenge I hear! 

---------------- Now playing:  via


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 13, 2008)

​
Would you fancy some tea, Sir.​


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2008)

Why yes  thank you!  3 sugars please or a dab of honey would be dashing!


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 13, 2008)

FrostXian said:


> I am having tea _right now._



So am I!  Coincidence, I think not.



FrostXian said:


> Why would you drink a coffee? It tastes horrible. To wake you up? Damn, idiot, the effects take control in 7 hours, it'll be EVENING by the time you feel AWAKE.



Well then, you could take it in the evening to be awake by morning. Myself, I probably wouldn't be able to sleep because of the awful taste.


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 13, 2008)

You cannot be a fancy aristocrat who drinks tea if you don't use correct spelling.


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh please forgive me!  Let me correct my silly mistakes!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh good lord, I am glad you enjoyed and keep the tea talk while Yammy Knights weren't here.
Now, shall we continue with our tea?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2008)

What has the OP been smoking?


----------



## Kensei (Apr 13, 2008)

you mean what has he been slipping into his tea. Let's not question such things.


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 13, 2008)

Tea leaves, in a a pipe made of the finest wood.

Exquisite, simply exquisite.


----------



## SxR (Apr 13, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> What has the OP been smoking?



tea leaves ofcourse


----------



## Shade (Apr 13, 2008)

EPIC THREAD XD

I do like me some good tea, sirs.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 13, 2008)

Someone make me tea, nao


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2008)

*pours tea into a nicely crafted teacup for Noi*
Here you go sir. My I suggest a teaspoon of sugar? 

Yes, the OP must be a big fan of tea. And true gentelman too 

Who enjoys reading Bleach more with tea rather than without?


----------



## SxR (Apr 13, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> *pours tea into a nicely crafted teacup for Noi*
> Here you go sir. My I suggest a teaspoon of sugar?
> 
> Yes, the OP must be a big fan of tea. And true gentelman too
> ...



lol! the real topic here was "Is bleach gettin better or worse", it was modfucked into this


----------



## d3l (Apr 13, 2008)

* sips some green tea *

Quite refreshing 


*Spoiler*: __ 



This () has to be the most used emote in this thread


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh I love tea with my manga! Anyone else?


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 13, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> Yes, the OP must be a big fan of tea. And true gentelman too
> 
> Who enjoys reading Bleach more with tea rather than without?



Thank you, good sir. 
Also, I prefer not to ruin the taste of tea with Bleach unless something extremely worthy happens. Such as Yammi returning.


----------



## Chainwave (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow, didn't know tea is so popular here, you're all good people for drinking tea.


----------



## outlaw star (Apr 13, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> What kind of tea? Bubble tea?



bubble tea, boba tea, pearl tea, its all the same stuff.


----------



## Sykopaths (Apr 13, 2008)

I like green tea


----------



## Noitora (Apr 13, 2008)

Ah, the tea has calmed my nerves


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2008)

How wonderful!


----------



## SxR (Apr 13, 2008)

how bout "Tea is better than bleach FC"?


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2008)

I say ol'chap, that sounds like a splendid idea!!  link me when its made! I call co-own!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2008)

FrostXian said:


> Thank you, good sir.
> Also, I prefer not to ruin the taste of tea with Bleach unless something extremely worthy happens. Such as Yammi returning.



Was it you, who started this thread sir? Modfucking makes me pretty confused on that matter 
But yes, you are more than right, Bleach makes ones tea quite strange in taste. I see you have not only good taste in drinks, but also in Bleach characters. Yes, Yammi return will be epic occurence, I'm sure of that. 




CllIZ said:


> how bout "Tea is better than bleach FC"?



I suggest joining Yammy FC - "tea is better than bleach" is a common knowledge there


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh my, everyone is already here.  I apologize for being late to the tea.


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2008)

oh quite alright Dreams


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Oh my, everyone is already here.  I apologize for being late to the tea.



Don't worry, we were just getting started. Tea-party wouldn't be the same without you anyway 

Now I'm going to make a tea for real. Anyone fancy shity Tetley with sugar and lemon?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 13, 2008)

It appears someone else is late.  Where is Noi the first of the Espada?


----------



## Noitora (Apr 13, 2008)

I am here, I am here.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 13, 2008)

I believe Kala and Ender3000 had to use the men's room.  Let us wait for them.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 13, 2008)

What, together?


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2008)

AHAHAHA...no no I've been reading physics good fellow ..the final is on tuesday


----------



## Noitora (Apr 13, 2008)

How grand, chap  Where is the lady to pour us tea?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 13, 2008)

Noitora said:


> How grand, chap  Where is the lady to pour us tea?



Ooooh Tousen....   

My good man, pour us some tea.


----------



## d3l (Apr 13, 2008)

ENDER3000 said:


> AHAHAHA...no no I've been reading physics good fellow ..the final is on tuesday



The physics of tea I hope my good sir 

* sips some black tea *

Slightly better than the green tea I must say


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2008)

My my I'm here. I had to make me some tea, but I'm back and ready to have some nice talk with you my dear lads 



d3l said:


> The physics of tea I hope my good sir
> 
> * sips some black tea *
> 
> Slightly better than the green tea I must say



Black tea? What flavour is it? I have to torture myself with mere Tetley, but it's still tea so it's not too bad


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2008)

*Pours some tea*
Here you go chaps 

I say, can we make this a smiley on the site?  It would be quite spendid

or how's this one??

More here good fellows 
Paramecium!!


----------



## Highgoober (Apr 13, 2008)

I like tea like a fat kid likes cupcakes


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2008)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests) 
Kalashnikov, *Kribaby*, ENDER3000

Would you like some tea good sir? 

Please, not yet


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2008)

Well put good sir!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2008)

Mod alert is off. Now, for the tea 


*Spoiler*: _Now we can see who is real tea fan_ 




*Nick    -   no. of posts in this thread*
1. Kalashnikov             -	22
2. Noitora 	          - 19
3. dreams lie 	          - 18
4. ENDER3000            -	16
5. Last of the Arrancar -	13


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2008)

What are those #s good fellow?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh my, these are the number of posts in this splendid thread, my friend


----------



## Noitora (Apr 13, 2008)

Ha, tea makes the world go round


----------



## d3l (Apr 13, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> Black tea? What flavour is it? I have to torture myself with mere Tetley, but it's still tea so it's not too bad



The product is called Medova and it's from Lipton. The taste is exquisite.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 13, 2008)

lolololololol @ the first couple of pages of deletes 

In other news i had tea yesterday


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> lolololololol @ the first couple of pages of deletes
> 
> In other news i had tea yesterday



The first few pages were deleted, because they weren't about tea (that's true! )

And it's good you had a tea yesterday, but to keep you sane after reading Bleach you should have some today too


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2008)

I just had some green tea yesterday, it tastes like piss my good friends


----------



## d3l (Apr 13, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I just had some green tea yesterday, it tastes like piss my good friends



Depends on the quality my good sir 

You need to buy quality


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2008)

^Well Said good fellow


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2008)

I bought quality leaves my good sir

I guess I should have read Bleach while drinking the tea, it would have been exquisite

lmao@thread


----------



## kakashi:D (Apr 13, 2008)

i like greeen tea, i dont like the english one, they make your teeth yellow


----------



## Chai Tea (Apr 13, 2008)

I like chai best 

But I usually drink Jasmine Green Tea on cold nights.

Peppermint too.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 13, 2008)

outlaw star said:


> bubble tea, boba tea, pearl tea, its all the same stuff.



and it's simply exquisite, good sir


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2008)

Useless Orihime said:


> I like chai best
> 
> But I usually drink Jasmine Green Tea on cold nights.
> 
> Peppermint too.



Ahh..a poster (hope a lady too) after my own heart   Chai with honey is my favorite


----------



## Teach (Apr 13, 2008)

May I join the tea party, good sirs


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I bought quality leaves my good sir
> 
> I guess I should have read Bleach while drinking the tea, *it would have been exquisite*





FrostXian said:


> Thank you, good sir.
> Also, I prefer *not to ruin the taste of tea with Bleach* unless something extremely worthy happens. Such as Yammi returning.



You seem not to follow the thread conversation very precisely, dear Crimemaster 



Espada said:


> and it's simply exquisite, good sir



May I point out, that your set, and sig especially is of the highest quality. Looking at it makes my tea even better 



Teach said:


> May I join the tea party, good sirs



Oh my, sure you can. We were actually expecting you to come any moment now


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 13, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> Mod alert is off. Now, for the tea
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Now we can see who is real tea fan_
> ...



Foolish little uke, I have created this, the amount of posts does not matter against the sole creation of what you post in. I shall always be the number one. 
Not the retarded song, just the number.


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2008)

Well said ol' chap!


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## "LADY KISS" (Apr 13, 2008)

I Like Green Tea..

I wonder what Tea Aizen would serve?.. I would say he's an Earl Grey Type.


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2008)

Quick, someone pull up the manga clips to find out!!


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 13, 2008)

tea is the coner stone of this great world


----------



## d3l (Apr 13, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> I Like Green Tea..
> 
> I wonder what Tea Aizen would serve?.. I would say he's an Earl Grey Type.



Earl Grey is for the distinguished, so I concur with your assessment


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 13, 2008)

In an Espada Encyclopedia [equivalent to Shinigami Golden Cup] Gin asked where Aizen got the water for his tea. He never gave an answer but Gin was clearly irked


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 13, 2008)

Aizen's tea is no more than an illusion.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2008)

You can overcome Aizen's illusion only when you drink enough tea


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 13, 2008)

So Aizen's tea is made with the water from his zanpakto then


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 13, 2008)

Tea?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2008)

FrostXian said:


> Foolish little uke, I have created this, the amount of posts does not matter against the sole creation of what you post in. I shall always be the number one.
> Not the retarded song, just the number.



You will never be forgoten for creating this splendid thread. But as I said before, this thread has been modfucked so much I'm being cunfused 



Shark Skin said:


>





BAD BD said:


> Tea?



Mind you manners young chaps


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 13, 2008)

T?


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 13, 2008)

Pardon my ill manners


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 13, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> May I point out, that your set, and sig especially is of the highest quality. Looking at it makes my tea even better



my set got fucked by the mods sadly 

but i drank some tea to make it all better


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 13, 2008)

Someone spiked my alchohol with tea. I'm all fancy now.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2008)

Espada said:


> my set got fucked by the mods sadly
> 
> but i drank some tea to make it all better



I beg your pardon?! Why is that? The size was acceptable, so why I ask?


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 13, 2008)

Espada said:


> my set got fucked by the mods sadly
> 
> but i drank some tea to make it all better



You are quite possibly going to get banned. It is in your best intrest to bribe the moderators with tea.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 13, 2008)

I think it lacks tea


----------



## tanukibeast (Apr 13, 2008)

I like sweet tea.


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 13, 2008)

> Thank you for your [HOWTHEFUCKDOYOUCROSSOUTTEXT]willing[HOWTHEFUCKDOYOUCROSSOUTTEXT] cooperation. -NF Staff




I believe they robbed you of your signature again.

And how the fuck do you cross out text?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 13, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> I believe they robbed you of your signature again.
> 
> And how the fuck do you cross out text?



Your manner of speech is quite offensive 
maybe you ought to have some tea 

And you put [_]textyouwannacrossout[/_] replace the _ with s


----------



## Kri (Apr 13, 2008)

Espada said:


> my set got fucked by the mods sadly


NF staff is applicable when more than one of us are in agreement and/or are making modifications, for future reference.

And when it's navy in color and tahoma in font, that's my doing, for future reference.

I'm fairly certain that you don't have a case to argue, though. It's pretty clear that your images were all over a megabyte each, when the _entire signature_ is limites to that filesize, and after continued warning, you decided to replace them instead of adhering to the rules set clearly in front of you.

If you'd like to attempt to make your case, you're welcome to do so here. I'm sure the people in this thread will appreciate you whining to the degree where it needs to be trashed, though.

It's your choice. Be happy that you weren't banned for repeated violations and disregard of warnings, and enjoy your newfound limited privileges.


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 13, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> NF staff is applicable when more than one of us are in agreement and/or are making modifications, for future reference.
> 
> And when it's navy in color and tahoma in font, that's my doing, for future reference.
> 
> ...




I see so the moderators communicate.

*writes down in scholarly notebook of facts*


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 13, 2008)

My tea *hurt* me.

I was trying to pour it, and the lid of the kettle came down and hit my finger, burning it badly.

I feel *betrayed.*

________________
Also, if your set gets mangled, and has a nasty message or nothing at all, it may or may not be me.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 13, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> NF staff is applicable when more than one of us are in agreement and/or are making modifications, for future reference.
> 
> And when it's navy in color and tahoma in font, that's my doing, for future reference.
> 
> ...



lol yes, let's make it public.  Even better for you, no? 

really though, it's whatever.  I had a decent sig, wanted a better one, then went back to decent, then got forced into shitty.  But i really am not the only 1MB violator out there, so...you could lay off the specific targeting AND abuse.  But, w/e.  Do whatever, cause the internet is serious bizz for mods.


and i drank tea to make myself feel better about not having a sig


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 13, 2008)

Rhaella said:


> My tea *hurt* me.
> 
> I was trying to pour it, and the lid of the kettle came down and hit my finger, burning it badly.
> 
> ...



How dare you blame your tea It was obviously your incompetent kettle's fault


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2008)

Rhaella said:


> My tea *hurt* me.
> 
> I was trying to pour it, and the lid of the kettle came down and hit my finger, burning it badly.
> 
> I feel *betrayed.*



Impossible. It was a kettle that hurt you, not tea. Tea's nature is that it only and only helps and aids at any problem. I suggest pouring cold tea over your injured finger 

So it was the size of the sig, that wasn't proper. Quite a problem, I have to say 

*Edit:*
@the post above mine: I see we tea conersers understand each other pretty well


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 13, 2008)

Espada said:


> lol yes, let's make it public.  Even better for you, no?
> 
> really though, it's whatever.  I had a decent sig, wanted a better one, then went back to decent, then got forced into shitty.  But i really am not the only 1MB violator out there, so...you could lay off the specific targeting AND abuse.  But, w/e.  Do whatever, cause the internet is serious bizz for mods.
> 
> ...



I told you to bribe, not drink. 

= Classy Facepalm


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 13, 2008)

I like the hot, fruity flavored tea, my good sirs.


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2008)

^AAH! Good combo BD, very well done


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 13, 2008)

fruity flavored teas taste good hot?


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 13, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> *Edit:*
> @the post above mine: I see we tea conersers understand each other pretty well



Of course. When someone is well learned in the art of tea they are in tune with others that hold such knowledge


----------



## Kri (Apr 13, 2008)

Espada said:


> lol yes, let's make it public.  Even better for you, no?
> 
> really though, it's whatever.  I had a decent sig, wanted a better one, then went back to decent, then got forced into shitty.  But i really am not the only 1MB violator out there, so...you could lay off the specific targeting AND abuse.  But, w/e.  Do whatever, cause the internet is serious bizz for mods.
> 
> ...


I see. So taunting me in your signature rather than making a Staff Conference thread wasn't public, be me replying directly and pertinently to one of your posts is.

If you see other signatures in violation, use the report post function. We actually respond to that. I don't have the time nor the inclination to individually check the filesizes of all the signatures I see, but when my browser actually slows down because your signature is circa five megabytes of animated gifs, I'm going to notice.

And yes, the internet is serious business, just as much as insults in your signature personally hurt my feelings.


----------



## d3l (Apr 13, 2008)

tanukibeast said:


> I like sweet tea.



I see you add lot of cubes of sugar to your tea then. 

But I find it to ruin the taste of the tea itself.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 13, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> I see. So taunting me in your signature rather than making a Staff Conference thread wasn't public, be me replying directly and pertinently to one of your posts is.
> 
> If you see other signatures in violation, use the report post function. We actually respond to that. I don't have the time nor the inclination to individually check the filesizes of all the signatures I see, but when my browser actually slows down because your signature is circa five megabytes of animated gifs, I'm going to notice.
> 
> And yes, the internet is serious business, just as much as insults in your signature personally hurt my feelings.



1) dunno what a Staff Conference thread is
2) i dont care enough to use the report function
3) drink some tea, it made me feel better


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2008)

O bloody hell, my tea seems to have gone cold

Who will be kind enough to offer their loins so I can warm it up again


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 13, 2008)

Kohona Court

Excuse me.


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2008)

d3l said:


> I see you add lot of cubes of sugar to your tea then.
> 
> But I find it to ruin the taste of the tea itself.


Indeed  As I've stated many times b4, I love honey in my tea, cause it does well to sweeten the tea, without ruining the taste, like sugar does 

And gentlemen, please take your quarrel away from the tea please  We wouldn't want you knocking over the kettle and wasting the tea now would we?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2008)

Espada said:


> fruity flavored teas taste good hot?



My my, of course it does. I have strawberry, blackberry, apple with mint, exotic fruits and many other flavours and they all taste perfectly fine served hot. 

@Crimemaster - my tea went cold too, I'm off to make a new kettle. I think I've already drank 4 liters of it today and seem to have not enough. Be right back, so just wait a while and you will be able to enjoy it too. 

@Ender - Indeed, tea with honey is quite a thing. You said you like "chai", it's amazing, because in Czech Republik they call a tea "chai" too (I'm just not sure how they spell it, because I'm Polish)


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 13, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]qJPOlfc9GAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 13, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> My my, of course it does. I have strawberry, blackberry, apple with mint, exotic fruits and many other flavours and they all taste perfectly fine served hot.
> 
> @Crimemaster - my tea went cold too, I'm off to make a new kettle. I think I've already drank 4 liters of it today and seem to have not enough. Be right back, so just wait a while and you will be able to enjoy it too.
> 
> @Ender - Indeed, tea with honey is quite a thing. You said you like "chai", it's amazing, because in Czech Republik they call a tea "chai" too (I'm just not sure how they spell it, because I'm Polish)



i see, i shall have to add this tea to my repertoire then


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 13, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> How dare you blame your tea It was obviously your incompetent kettle's fault





Kalashnikov said:


> Impossible. It was a kettle that hurt you, not tea. Tea's nature is that it only and only helps and aids at any problem. I suggest pouring cold tea over your injured finger
> 
> So it was the size of the sig, that wasn't proper. Quite a problem, I have to say
> 
> ...



In my anger and pain, I lashed out and forgot the real culprit. 

My new cup of tea has not yet gone cold.  Water is not helping my finger much; once it does cool enough and I can freeze it, I shall try the tea.


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 13, 2008)

My current favorite fruity tea is Jasmine Pomagranite. It's delicious with a bit of sugar.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> My current favorite fruity tea is Jasmine Pomagranite. It's delicious with a bit of sugar.



Don't ruin your flavoured tea with sugar. It has a flavour for reason


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2008)

Now now Kalash, sugar isn't always bad  I'm sure the pomegranate, which is acidic/citrus prolly adds a bit of a zing to the tea, so the sugar might actually help in that case  you musn't bash it until you've tried it


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2008)

Were all drunk on tea


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2008)

Wouldn't have it any other way friend


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2008)

Ah my dear friends, how is this smashing day of tea going?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2008)

Lazy but delicious 
Do you expect Ulq to invite Ichigo for a cup of tea before fight?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2008)

Someone as brutish as that Ichigo could never understand the wonders of tea Aizen brought the Espada


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 13, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Someone as brutish as that Ichigo could never understand the wonders of tea Aizen brought the Espada



I can see you are not aware of the origins of tea in HM...



Noitora said:


> Yammy consumes tea on levels we can not imagine.





dreams lie said:


> He passed the habit to Aizen, he did.



But don't worry, I understand you couldn't be around all the time. We had a tea for quite a time actually


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

I do believe, many of you are faking the tea love.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> I do believe, many of you are faking the tea love.



Wha... what now?! I feel abused! 
I'm going to make another kettle now, anyone?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes, I would enjoy a cup.  It has been too long, my friend.


----------



## Teach (Apr 14, 2008)

I had a nice sleep, fellow tea drinkers, what do you think about me getting good night sleeps?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2008)

Ah ha, I see now.

Tea, like all nectar of the gods, comes from Yammy.

However could I have believed otherwise?


----------



## Teach (Apr 14, 2008)

Nectar of Yammy, intriguing.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

Teach said:


> Nectar of Yammy, intriguing.



Indeed.  

So, have anyone watched any of the new Bleach anime?  I heard it was quite good.


----------



## d3l (Apr 14, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Indeed.
> 
> So, have anyone watched any of the new Bleach anime?  I heard it was quite good.



You haven't had time to watch it yet good sir? 

But on topic, yes it was quite good, I barely had time to sip tea!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

d3l said:


> You haven't had time to watch it yet good sir?
> 
> But on topic, yes it was quite good, I barely had time to sip tea!



To be hones it's the first, in a very long time, Bleach episode I didn't delete right after watching it, but saved on hard drive with intention to watch it again with some nice flavourd tea. Quite something 

I intened on making this thread even more stunning soon


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh dear! I didn't delete this episode either! Well well, great minds think alike I say


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 14, 2008)

ENDER3000 said:


> Now now Kalash, sugar isn't always bad  I'm sure the pomegranate, which is acidic/citrus prolly adds a bit of a zing to the tea, so the sugar might actually help in that case  you musn't bash it until you've tried it



precisely why the sugar is needed. 

Lemon English Breakfast tea this morning.


----------



## niyesuH (Apr 14, 2008)

i like tea.. with milk it goes very well.. however it is very bad for dental healt


----------



## sepe-taichou (Apr 14, 2008)

ENDER3000 said:


> By jove ol' chap! Is that a challenge I hear!



It certainly was my good sir. Its is the sport for us gentlemen. Now how shall we go about this challenge?

I must say that I quite ashamed of myself. I was tempted to drink coffee today. But at the last second I caught myself and said "This beverage is not worthy of me!". So, I poured out all of the coffee and made myself some tea.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 14, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> I intened on making this thread even more stunning soon



We'll be waiting for that. Although you should try not to cause too much of a ruckus, it isn't good for drinking tea


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 14, 2008)

166 was quite good, i enjoyed it as much as i enjoy a good cup of tea 


ive realized waking up and drinking a cup of milk tea in the morning is like 10 times better than waking up and drinking coffee


----------



## Noitora (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a surprise for all of your


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 14, 2008)

Espada said:


> 166 was quite good, i enjoyed it as much as i enjoy a good cup of tea
> 
> 
> ive realized waking up and drinking a cup of milk tea in the morning is like 10 times better than waking up and drinking coffee


Coffee? Humpf Your quite right about that and episode 166


----------



## sepe-taichou (Apr 14, 2008)

Noitora said:


> I have a surprise for all of your



Surprise? I certainly hope it involves tea. Otherwise I will simply not care for it.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 14, 2008)

​


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 14, 2008)

Noitora said:


> I have a surprise for all of your



Does it involve tea by any chance my young lad? Because if not, well I suppose it just will not do. 

Edit:



sepe-taichou said:


> Surprise? I certainly hope it involves tea. Otherwise I will simply not care for it.



XD



Noitora said:


> ​



Well I must say, that that is quite the surprise. All that man needs now is a fine cup of tea and he shall be on his merry way I suppose.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 14, 2008)

Noitora said:


> ​



That fit him quite well I mut say


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 14, 2008)

Indeed I surely agree with you there my good sir.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 14, 2008)

That is his tea drinking face.


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2008)

Now that is a splendid surprise!  
As for the challenge, lets say we go about it the bleach way? SS v HM?  Any other ideas?


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, my good sir, with one surprise brings another. I do believe you will enjoy what you see...



Yes I do believe so indeed.


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2008)

Very well done


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you my good sir and thank you Noi for the pleasant surprise.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 14, 2008)

ENDER3000 said:


> Now that is a splendid surprise!
> As for the challenge, lets say we go about it the bleach way? SS v HM?  Any other ideas?



What's this about a challenge Ah, my tea is ready, I must go enjoy it


----------



## Noitora (Apr 14, 2008)

Well done, tea for you.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 14, 2008)

HM gets my vote. More tea there. All SS had was sake. Quite horrific in comparison to tea I do believe.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

My my, I just leave for a moment and not only I see conversetion lasts, but developes as well 

*Chapter 8594*

*Aizen comes back from Karakura to HM and sees that everyone - Shinigami, Espada, Quincy and Chad are slaughtered. Runs into meeting room and meets Yammy sitting there with a cup of tea*
Aizen: So... It was all part of your plan?
Yammy:


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 14, 2008)

Rhaella said:


> My tea *hurt* me.
> 
> I was trying to pour it, and the lid of the kettle came down and hit my finger, burning it badly.
> 
> I feel *betrayed.*]


You forgot to sacrifice coffee seeds in the name of tea, have you not!?


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 14, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> My my, I just leave for a moment and not only I see conversetion lasts, but developes as well
> 
> *Chapter 8594*
> 
> ...



Quite the genius he is I must say. 



FrostXian said:


> You forgot to sacrifice coffee seeds in the name of tea, have you not!?



A terrible misfortune indeed.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

Mafioso11 said:


> Quite the genius he is I must say.
> 
> A terrible misfortune indeed.



Yammy is known to have many virtues such as love for tea, brilliant mind, smexy body, unrivaled power etc 


Now, if you excuse me,  I'm going to make myself a nice big jar of tea


----------



## Teach (Apr 14, 2008)

What a splendid tea face. 

Like ender said earlier, I myself too like the tea as Chai version, we share same taste ender


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2008)

The challenge Shark, is a game of cricket I say  We're deciding on teams and location 
Ahh well I've always said great minds think alike I say


----------



## Draxo (Apr 14, 2008)

Aizen likes his tea, though where he gets the water from in HM is a mystery.

I believe he really split from SS because of a disagreement over tea.

He is seen enjoying a nice English cup, while SS was serving only Japanese green tea in their cafeteria.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

Draxo said:


> Aizen likes his tea, though where he gets the water from in HM is a mystery.
> 
> I believe he really split from SS because of a disagreement over tea.
> 
> He is seen enjoying a nice English cup, while SS was serving only Japanese green tea in their cafeteria.



May I educate you on that matter. Aizen took his habit of drinking tea from Yammy, who is known to be a great connoisseur of tea. And in SS they don't drink tea, but sake. That's why their going to loose 


*And now my dear chaps, shall we present our tea drinking habits. It takes just a while and we'll be able to find out, who's the real tea-lover *



I hope you won't dissapoint me


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Apr 14, 2008)

lol, this thread is better than tea.


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2008)

@Kalash: Well said ol' chap!   I say, what kind of tea is that?


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 14, 2008)

Sōsuke Aizen said:


> lol, this thread is better than tea.



Blasphemy! 

Nothing is better than tea.


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2008)

i watched episode 166  and sir i can tell you that its very marvelous, visually stunning and the fight scenes well animated


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> Nothing is better than tea.



Well said, well said indeed 

Ender: as usual Tetley with sugar and lemon. I enjoy drinking green tea from time to time, but other than that just regular everyday tea. Now your tea photo please


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Apr 14, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> Nothing is better than tea.



forgive, I get shitty tea.


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> Nothing is better than tea.



nothing beats PG tips


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 14, 2008)

Sosuke may be forgiven if he drinks PG Tips exclusively for a week. 

I love PG Tips. I have to get some more soon. I'm almost out.


----------



## Teach (Apr 14, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> May I educate you on that matter. Aizen took his habit of drinking tea from Yammy, who is known to be a great connoisseur of tea. And in SS they don't drink tea, but sake. That's why their going to loose
> 
> 
> *And now my dear chaps, shall we present our tea drinking habits. It takes just a while and we'll be able to find out, who's the real tea-lover *
> ...



AK, your epicness is beyond imagination. You are truly splendid one to behold


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Sosuke may be forgiven if he drinks PG Tips exclusively for a week.
> 
> I love PG Tips. I have to get some more soon. I'm almost out.



i finish that box in like 4 days  i was addicted to tea so i jumped ships to coffee atm but when im seeing im addicted to coffee i switch back and forth


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2008)

One must not choose Coffe over Tea, Coffe is Satans excrement while Tea is the juice from Yammy's tit


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 14, 2008)

Noitora said:


> ​





Mafioso11 said:


> Well, my good sir, with one surprise brings another. I do believe you will enjoy what you see...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do believe so indeed.



oh my, those are indeed splendid surprises


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 14, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> May I educate you on that matter. Aizen took his habit of drinking tea from Yammy, who is known to be a great connoisseur of tea. And in SS they don't drink tea, but sake. That's why their going to loose
> 
> 
> *And now my dear chaps, shall we present our tea drinking habits. It takes just a while and we'll be able to find out, who's the real tea-lover *
> ...



Now that's tea drinking done right


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

That was quite a special surprise, Noi.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i finish that box in like 4 days  i was addicted to tea so i jumped ships to coffee atm but when im seeing im addicted to coffee i switch back and forth



Oh my, that's very, very, very bad sir. You need to stop this bad habit imidiately and stay with tea only. Yammy approves only of tea




dreams lie said:


> That was quite a special surprise, Noi.



How did you like my example dreams?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

I didn't quite get there yet, my good man.  I only read up to Noi's special surprise.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Apr 14, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> *Sosuke may be forgiven if he drinks PG Tips exclusively for a week. *
> 
> I love PG Tips. I have to get some more soon. I'm almost out.



task accepted.


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2008)

sosuke may you have great pleasure drinking PG tips


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

I have never tasted it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

Me too. Lipton is of splendid taste, but too bad I can't buy it in Scotland


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2008)

Hmm...PG Tips, I must try this well talked about tea 

Kalash: I will once I am at home good sir. I am currently at school studying for a physics final tomorrow.  Quite a bastard, if you'll excuse my language, that Newton fellow  Yammy disapproves of him greatly


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> Me too. Lipton is of splendid taste, but too bad I can't buy it in Scotland



My good man, I never knew you were in Scotland.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2008)

Well Kalashnikov, could you pass the shortbread


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Well Kalashnikov, could you pass the shortbread



Ahh, let me.  

...

There we go.


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2008)

maybe a buttered croissant will do


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

vault023 said:


> maybe a buttered croissant will do



Yes, it might.  




My good vice captain, may I see you in the Shinigami of the Past thread?


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 14, 2008)

scottish shortbread? 

Damn, now I HAVE to go the UK Gourmet store on the way home from work. PG Tips, Scottish Shortbread, maybe some Devonshire cream too... oh and scones.. I love scones.


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Yes, it might.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im on it good sir


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

Excuse me my inactivity. I'm just strugling on naruto-arena, trying to win 4 maches in a row which seems quite a feat, considering a team I'm using 

Newton... as I herad, that bastard asked Yammy to creat a gravity for him and that's what we've got now - a physics in schools 

And yes, I'm in Scotland, how else would I have such a great manners and taste in tea?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

A Polish man in Scotland who can speak English?  It's more likely than you might think.


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2008)

sir kala do you have a Scottish accent


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

vault023 said:


> sir kala do you have a Scottish accent



Aye, I'm tryin' mate 
But whlie drinking my tea, only posh english, only


----------



## Noitora (Apr 14, 2008)

I ran out of tea .


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

Noitora said:


> I ran out of tea .




We need a tea emote.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 14, 2008)

I already made a Yammy tea, its your turn.


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2008)

if only i can indulge everyone in my fine PG tips


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

Noitora said:


> I already made a Yammy tea, its your turn.



Administrators may not apreciate it's size, thou


----------



## Noitora (Apr 14, 2008)

Then I will decrease the size in time.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

It requires color, Noi.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Apr 14, 2008)

I barely drink Chai now.


Coffee FTW


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

Coffee is impure.


----------



## kumagoro_usagi (Apr 14, 2008)

The tea quality is hovering above average as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll colour it too.

^ Haw,haw,haw, to the post above ones.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> I barely drink Chai now.
> 
> Coffee FTW



Well than, you don't belonge here. Goodbye sir


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Apr 14, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Coffee is impure.



But it keeps me awake...


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2008)

this is another fine recommendation to all you tea lovers


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> But it keeps me awake...



So can chocolate.  Tea is the nectar of the gods.  Do not forget it.


----------



## Teach (Apr 14, 2008)

The discussion now is quite lame comparing to page 16, good sirs 

Maybe too much tea?


----------



## Lenalee (Apr 14, 2008)

Tea has never gotten along with my tastebuds.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Apr 14, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> So can chocolate.  Tea is the nectar of the gods.  Do not forget it.



Of course.


I drink tea occasionally.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

Noitora said:


> I'll colour it too.
> 
> ^ Haw,haw,haw, to the post above ones.



Can we expect it today? 



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 10 (10 members and 0 guests)
> Kalashnikov, Teach, Lenalee, vault023, Noitora, d3l, Riot, SimpsonsFana



It's good to see that so many Knights enjoy a good cup of tea


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

Teach said:


> The discussion now is quite lame comparing to page 16, good sirs
> 
> Maybe too much tea?



Perhaps a tab too much.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 14, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> Can we expect it today?



No.


----------



## kumagoro_usagi (Apr 14, 2008)

vault023 said:


> this is another fine recommendation to all you tea lovers



I personally favour PG tips.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 14, 2008)

I like how these posts are all deleted for being off-topic, yet there is no actual topic.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Apr 14, 2008)

This proves that tea is indeed very healthy 





unlike


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> This proves that tea is indeed very healthy



Indeed it does.  



> I like how these posts are all deleted for being off-topic, yet there is no actual topic.



Oh my, yet another simpleton.  We are talking about the exquisite topic of tea.


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2008)

kumagoro_usagi said:


> I personally favour PG tips.



thats why i said *another fine recommendation* i have already recommended PG as my first choice


----------



## Noitora (Apr 14, 2008)

kumagoro_usagi said:


> I personally favour PG tips.



Why so serious?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

Noitora said:


> Why so serious?



Why not?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

vault023 said:


> this is another fine recommendation to all you tea lovers



That's exactly the brand I'm soaking my lips in 



Teach said:


> The discussion now is quite lame comparing to page 16, good sirs
> 
> Maybe too much tea?



Don't we just talk about tea and Yammy all the time?


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Apr 14, 2008)

go back to that post I edited it


----------



## Teach (Apr 14, 2008)

I often drink rose tea,


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

What, may I ask, is rose tea?


----------



## kumagoro_usagi (Apr 14, 2008)

vault023 said:


> thats why i said *another fine recommendation* i have already recommended PG as my first choice



Ah. Forgive my foolishness. 

*Tasmanian Tiger:* Tea is healthier than cows?


----------



## Teach (Apr 14, 2008)

It is somekind of odd bush tea, they call it rose here


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

Someone beat you to it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

Masaki said:


> I like how these posts are all deleted for being off-topic, yet there is no actual topic.



No no sir, you've got it all wrong. The first posts were deleted, because they *weren't* about tea. This is purly tea and Yammy thread, and so we do have a nice conversation about tea with a cup of tea. Would you like to join us?


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2008)

kumagoro_usagi said:


> Ah. Forgive my foolishness.
> 
> *Tasmanian Tiger:* Tea is healthier than cows?



its nothing fine sir  

how about a cup a tea


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> No no sir, you've got it all wrong. The first posts were deleted, because they *weren't* about tea. This is purly tea and Yammy thread, and so we do have a nice conversation about tea with a cup of tea. Would you like to join us?



Old friend, you posted this in the Shinigami of the Past thread.  Are you feeling alright?


----------



## Teach (Apr 14, 2008)

He has green things in his avatar, he must like tea, or I die


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Apr 14, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kumagoro_usagi said:


> Ah. Forgive my foolishness.
> 
> *Tasmanian Tiger:* Tea is healthier than cows?



Coffee 



come on...you don't know what a coffee plant looks like? 

Its called Coffea!


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

kumagoro_usagi said:


> Ah. Forgive my foolishness.
> 
> *Tasmanian Tiger:* Tea is healthier than cows?



I believe those are coffee plants. 

Edit:  DAMN IT HE POSTED IT BEFORE ME


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 14, 2008)

vault023 said:


> its nothing fine sir
> 
> how about a cup a tea



that tea looks simply exquisite, good sir


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

Espada said:


> that tea looks simply exquisite, good sir



Simply marvelous.


----------



## kumagoro_usagi (Apr 14, 2008)

vault023 said:


> its nothing fine sir
> 
> how about a cup a tea



Thank you my good sir.

And I'm am mam.



Tasmanian Tiger said:


> Coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see, the cows hindered my sense for a second there. Very well.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Apr 14, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Simply marvelous.



yes of course


but this is the most healthiest form of tea 




pure Green tea


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Old friend, you posted this in the Shinigami of the Past thread.  Are you feeling alright?



Oh my, I feel dizzled. Probably because my tea has gone cold and is almost finished. I'll be right back gentelmen


----------



## d3l (Apr 14, 2008)

My good sir,  you may just have found a garden of the gods! 

Now where were those scones again? 

...


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Old friend, you posted this in the Shinigami of the Past thread.  Are you feeling alright?



maybe fine sir kala had another type of green in his tea


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Someone beat you to it.



Im new

And I drink Colacao instead


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2008)

kumagoro_usagi said:


> Thank you my good sir.
> 
> And I'm am mam.
> 
> ...



i had a feeling you where a mam 

pardon my incompetence


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

I understand that we almost have 20 pages about tea.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 14, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> I understand that we almost have 20 pages about tea.



you are correct, good sir


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

But why stop there?


----------



## Teach (Apr 14, 2008)

Sir dreams is always correct if you'd like me to add,


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 14, 2008)

indeed, we shall carry on in this fine conversation about tea until we have exhausted ourselves of tea

which shall never happen, gentlemen


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

Teach said:


> Sir dreams is always correct if you'd like me to add,



Why thank you, Teach.  I shall get out my exquisite tea from France for you.


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2008)

i have cut some cake and im just waiting for another serving of PG tips


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 14, 2008)

I had no tea today, I shall have one tomorrow morning to make up for it.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i have cut some cake and im just waiting for another serving of PG tips



Oh my, I have to say, damn you.  You took the first post on the 20th page.


----------



## Teach (Apr 14, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Why thank you, Teach.  I shall get out my exquisite tea from France for you.



Splendid,


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Oh my, I have to say, damn you.  You took the first post on the 20th page.



 oh fine sir and captain im sorry things didnt work out just as you had planned


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

Espada said:


> indeed, we shall carry on in this fine conversation about tea until we have exhausted ourselves of tea
> 
> which shall never happen, gentlemen



It shall never will. I've heard actually, that desire for tea grows proportionaly with the amount of tea consumed.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

vault023 said:


> oh fine sir and captain im sorry things didnt work out just as you had planned



It is fine.  I am more annoyed at the fact I cannot find a jpg that says "NOT AS PLANNED."


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> It is fine.  I am more annoyed at the fact I cannot find a jpg that says "NOT AS PLANNED."



i thought i might assist you in that but it seems i have difficulty finding 1 as well


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

Photobucket has failed.  

Oh well, at least I still have my tea.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

It may be the case, that such a picture has never been created, thus hard to find


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

I heard of such an image in ED though...  they have never been wrong before.  





No, I mean,


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2008)

we still have tea indeed


----------



## kumagoro_usagi (Apr 14, 2008)

vault023 said:


> i had a feeling you where a mam
> 
> pardon my incompetence



That's quite all right sir.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

It appears many of us simply ditched their love for tea.


----------



## d3l (Apr 14, 2008)

vault023 said:


> we still have tea indeed



Indeed, we shall rejoice in the splendor of tea for now


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

May I use the occasion to invite dear *d3l* and *Espada* into a Shinigami of the Past FC and join 11th Division, as it's the best Division one can ever dream off?


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> May I use the occasion to invite dear *d3l* and *Espada* into a Shinigami of the Past FC and join 11th Division, as it's the best Division one can ever dream off?



I beg your pardon?  No division can stand up to the 3rd Division.  Captain Rose is by far the most beautiful, graceful, and powerful captain there is.


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2008)

kumagoro_usagi said:


> That's quite all right sir.



 how about a cup tea sometime my fair lady 

and yeah we shall enjoy the slender of tea


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Apr 14, 2008)

I like tea, especially orange spice... def my favorite

... wow thats alot of deleted posts :amazed


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2008)

Now now Schmooz, you must learn the proper etiquette of this thread  never post a post without the emote of tea-drinkers "" 

And I quiet agree with Kalash, you should join the 11th division in the SotP FC  It is the proper place for gentlemen (or ladies) such as yourselves  

I suggest a number of tea emotes back in one of the pages my good fellows, perhaps someone could dig it up?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 14, 2008)

I suppose tea made everyone sleepy. It's time for me too. Enjoy your tea and don't forget you manners 

EDIT: Ah 3 more posts to 1000. I think I'll pop in here and there for a moment


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

...


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2008)

Ahh here we go chaps! 


ENDER3000 said:


> *Pours some tea*
> Here you go chaps
> 
> I say, can we make this a smiley on the site?  It would be quite spendid
> ...


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 14, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> I beg your pardon?  No division can stand up to the 3rd Division.  Captain Rose is by far the most beautiful, graceful, and powerful captain there is.



I certainly agree with you there my good sir. He is quite the gentleman indeed.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

Does that mean you want to join, my good man?


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 14, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Does that mean you want to join, my good man?



I would be quite ashamed if I did not join. Now, how about another cup of tea?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2008)

Good morning, my wonderful tea drinking fellows 

I hope we are all enjoying this fine day, and thanking Yammy for the abundance with which he blesses us.


----------



## Frostman (Apr 14, 2008)

I must say, there is nothing like a cup of tea with good briskets in the morning...


----------



## d3l (Apr 14, 2008)

Mafioso11 said:


> I would be quite ashamed if I did not join. Now, how about another cup of tea?



How many cups has it been now? 

4? 7? 10? 15? 25? over 9000?!ONE!


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

What would happen to mankind if we didn't have our afternoon tea?  Why, we would go back to living in caves, we would.


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2008)

^Such true words


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2008)

Those that deny us or themselves tea are simply uncouth ruffians, are they not?


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 14, 2008)

Barbarians I say


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

Uncivilized barbarians indeed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2008)

I see it now, the second meaning behind it.

The Battle of Barbarians.

Kubo knows his tea.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I see it now, the second meaning behind it.
> 
> The Battle of Barbarians.
> 
> Kubo knows his tea.



His tea knows Kubo.


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 14, 2008)

Join the 7th Division of the Past Young Chaps.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2008)

Just the right blend of tea leaves in the finest mahogany pipe.

The perfect mixture before writing a new chapter, I do believe.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

I believe Kubo contaminates his tea with crack.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

I believe it is a perfectly logical explanation for Kenpachi's fight with the 5th Espada.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2008)

Did ya know, tea, right? It's more tasty if you drink it with two hands instead of one?

...

...



...


----------



## E (Apr 14, 2008)

i actually tried to quite coffee today and drink tea instead 

the tea was excellent, but i still needed my coffee 

i love 'em both


----------



## Soul Vibe (Apr 14, 2008)

at least you partially converted


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Did ya know, tea, right? It's more tasty if you drink it with two hands instead of one?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



No, I didn't know that.  I will try it right now.


----------



## kumagoro_usagi (Apr 14, 2008)

vault023 said:


> how about a cup tea sometime my fair lady
> 
> and yeah we shall enjoy the slender of tea



Yes, that sounds possitively delightful.


----------



## Vault (Apr 14, 2008)

that would be marvelous meh lady


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 14, 2008)

Time to up my post count


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2008)

Now here's a man who can enjoy a fine spot of tea


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## E (Apr 14, 2008)

what about hot cocoa?


----------



## sepe-taichou (Apr 14, 2008)

E said:


> what about hot cocoa?



It certainly isn't tea. Therefore, by default, it is quite dreadful indeed. 

And the challenge, does SS include the Urahara Shop tea gang?

I suggest the playing grounds to be Karakura Town. It just the center of the universe. Is it not?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2008)

BAD BD said:


>


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2008)

Hmm...what say you league of tea-drinkers??  Shall exiles, e.i. - Urahara shop gang, Isshin, Vizairds, etc, be included in the SS vs HM cricket match?? I say why not, the more the merrier .

And as for the location, I concur with you Sepe  K-town sounds fair enough


----------



## A1zen (Apr 14, 2008)

ah yes tea, my favorite. i like to drink some with my fellow espada. Everyone knows my real goal is to go to the king of soul society and get his tea, everyone knows he's got the best stash


----------



## krickitat (Apr 14, 2008)

I like my tea To be bought from a jar at a family owned store 
Herbal only as well


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2008)

A1zen said:


> ah yes tea, my favorite. i like to drink some with my fellow espada. Everyone knows my real goal is to go to the king of soul society and get his tea, everyone knows he's got the best stash



What type of tea do you drink, if I may be so bold?

It has been the topic of much discussion.


----------



## Caldwerl (Apr 14, 2008)

Excuse me but I do believe my I ordered my tea with a side of Yammy. The Yammy is missing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2008)

Yammy goes where he pleases, he does not come when told, or ordered.

If you wish to be near Yammy-sama, the link in my signature will guide you to his glory.


----------



## Wilham (Apr 14, 2008)

Good evening gents. I do so much prefer tea over coffee in the mornings.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 14, 2008)

Tea is good at all times, that is the beauty of it.


----------



## Wilham (Apr 14, 2008)

I concur good sir.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 14, 2008)

I concurer.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 14, 2008)

I almost forgot about this thread.  

But I will never forget my tea.


----------



## Shade (Apr 14, 2008)

Will we be enjoying a chapter of Bleach this week, fellow tea-gentlemen?


----------



## auto-matic (Apr 14, 2008)

wow know ones even on topic anymore gosh-:can


----------



## Jiratic (Apr 14, 2008)

I like Long Island ice Tea's; gin, vodka, tequila, and other such goodies ( =


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 15, 2008)

Tea all the way.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 15, 2008)

auto-matic said:


> wow know ones even on topic anymore gosh-:can



Have you gone mad? The topic here, good sir, is tea. And everyone seems to be quite on topic.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2008)

How could the topic _not_ be about tea? How could any topic not have some relation to this bounteous gift of Yammy the gods.


----------



## Elimination-X (Apr 15, 2008)

This thread wins :rofl
I like tea. I like it plain, preferably with lemon. Then again, I come from a Russian family and I've been raised on tea, pretty much my entire life.


----------



## Ender (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh dear!  This thread is becoming silent!  Tea-drinkers gather! We mustn't let this happen!!!


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 15, 2008)

good morning fellow tea drinkers.


----------



## sepe-taichou (Apr 15, 2008)

Certainly there must be more tea drinkers out there. Maybe they're just out and about or taking a nap?


----------



## kumagoro_usagi (Apr 15, 2008)

I blame the timezones.


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah i do blame the time zones  

meh lady kumagoro are we still up for that cup a tea


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 15, 2008)

It's almost time for elevenses tea


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2008)

that would most welcome kiki


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 15, 2008)

Time zones Such a troublesome thing. I must make some tea, I'm feeling quite depleted


----------



## KazeYama (Apr 15, 2008)

Am I too late to make jokes about how tea is far superior to bleach because drinking bleach will probably kill you? 

I really don't like tea at all it is just too bitter. The only kind I may drink on rare occasions is green tea but even then I only drink a little bit.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello dear chaps. May I kindly ask you to pass me a cup of nice tea with sugar and lemon? 



KazeYama said:


> Am I too late to make jokes about how tea is far superior to bleach because drinking bleach will probably kill you?
> 
> I really don't like tea at all it is just too bitter. The only kind I may drink on rare occasions is green tea but even then I only drink a little bit.



Oh my, we don't need to drink Bleach, reading it already slowly kills us 

Maybe you should add a teaspoon or two of sugar, so to kill the bitter taste you don't quite appreciate?


----------



## sepe-taichou (Apr 15, 2008)

KazeYama said:


> Am I too late to make jokes about how tea is far superior to bleach because drinking bleach will probably kill you?
> 
> I really don't like tea at all it is just too bitter. The only kind I may drink on rare occasions is green tea but even then I only drink a little bit.



You, good sir, should in my opinion be banish from this thread. Only tea drinkers should be allowed to speak of such delicate matters as tea. Now, be gone!


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 15, 2008)

KazeYama said:


> I really don't like tea at all it is just too bitter. The only kind I may drink on rare occasions is green tea but even then I only drink a little bit.



Then you should try other types of tea. You'll probably find one you'd enjoy young chap


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Then you should try other types of tea. You'll probably find one you'd enjoy young chap



herbal tea is all round healthy  i try to mix it up now and then my fine gentleman and fine ladies


----------



## sepe-taichou (Apr 15, 2008)

Herbal tea is indeed a fine invention. Tell me vault023, are you a fellow football enthusiast?


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 15, 2008)

There is indeed a wide variety of teas

white tea
green tea
oolong tea
black tea
rooibos tea
herbal teas

And please do not forget the range of teas from various places and blends. You're always best off knowing where your tea was grown and how it was processed. China, Japan, India... all have excellent tea growing environments. 

Do please read up if you are unsure where to begin.


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2008)

sepe-taichou said:


> Herbal tea is indeed a fine invention. Tell me vault023, are you a fellow football enthusiast?



yes indeed i am 

why thank you for your fine addition kiki senpai


----------



## kumagoro_usagi (Apr 15, 2008)

vault023 said:


> meh lady kumagoro are we still up for that cup a tea



Yes, good tea must not be wasted on topics such as time zones.


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2008)

kumagoro_usagi said:


> Yes, good tea must not be wasted on topics such as time zones.



that would me most delightful  and your absolutely right, tea should be wasted on such trifling matters as time zones


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 15, 2008)

I still wasn't served tea, what an affront 

What about fruit teas? Do you enjoy drinking them good fellwos?


----------



## LiveFire (Apr 15, 2008)

Espada said:


> i shall join you in this conversation, good sir
> 
> i, as well, like my tea to be authentic.  However, more than anything else, i enjoy authentic milk tea or thai tea.



Thai tea is like liquid crack for me


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2008)

i see all the lads have returned  how about a cup a tea


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh my! I return only to find the tea is all gone. Quick, somebody bring in more tea, tragedy is among us without it!


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2008)

i know what you mean fine sir  but my butler went to get some more nothing to be alarmed about


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank heavens. I simply do not know what I would do without tea.


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2008)

me too sir me too  

but he's the butler now with the tea  fine sir help your self to some fine tea


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Apr 15, 2008)

Why thank you my good sir. Quite the gentleman you are. 

...

Mmm, this tea is delicious.


----------



## GrimeWire (Apr 15, 2008)

Tea with 5 tablespoons of sugar every day for 2 years = diabetes

i have learnt the hard way


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2008)

thank you sir  you are quite the gentleman as well  

this tea i got it in the high lands of india and china they plant the best tea 

sir grimewire tea is a good healthy source


----------



## GrimeWire (Apr 15, 2008)

Chai is very nice


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2008)

VERY nice sir grime


----------



## Kalashnikov (Apr 15, 2008)

You seem to ignor me sir vault 
Fine than, I shall help myself with the tea and shall ignore you too


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 15, 2008)

GrimeWire said:


> Tea with 5 tablespoons of sugar every day for 2 years = diabetes
> 
> i have learnt the hard way



That must be running in your family or something. I know people who praticly gobble up sugar and sweets every damn day.


----------



## Teach (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello gentlemen, tea tastes extrodinarily fine today,


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello Teach


----------



## d3l (Apr 15, 2008)

Teach said:


> Hello gentlemen, tea tastes extrodinarily fine today,



I concur with that statement sir Teach 

Drinking a fine green tea just now. Tastes Exquisite.


----------



## GrimeWire (Apr 15, 2008)

FrostXian said:


> That must be running in your family or something. I know people who praticly gobble up sugar and sweets every damn day.



lol was a joke. 

just had a great cup of coffee

Coffee>>tea

who agrees?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2008)

Coffee is the devils excrement, fine (straight) men only drink tea


----------



## GrimeWire (Apr 15, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Coffee is the devils excrement, fine (straight) men only drink tea



I must be the exception, im straight and drink the devils excrement


----------



## BAD BD (Apr 15, 2008)

Iced coffee


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 15, 2008)

I return to sip some more tea.  

-snip-


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 15, 2008)

I didnt drank tea for Ages ) only vodka and water for me


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 15, 2008)

Halfhearted doesn't act very halfhearted while we are quarreling with our tea.


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 15, 2008)

Recycling thread as it's lost any real point beyond tea spam, which is fun but more material for the convo thread rather than its own discussion thread.


----------

